# Why everyone needs at least one Shopsmith & other ramblings



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

*Now that I have your attention...let's talk*

I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.

*First of all*, and because my title might seem a little like bait, I don't intend this to become a debate about the Shopsmith vs separate tools, or an argument over which way is best, nor am I trying to convert guys (& gals) to "my way" of seeing the world.

Rather, I'm simply going to talk about why I really do believe that everyone's shop would be better with a Shopsmith in it. That doesn't necessarily mean dump your separate tools in favor of a Shopsmith, but I will try to make a case for supplementing your other tools with a Smith. (also, from now on, I'll just say "Smith"...quicker to type. I just believe that it works better in some configurations than some of the separate tools out there.

I'm not going to make this a daily thing. Even I don't like to read my stuff that much, but I'll try to come up with some useful stuff from time to time. I'd like to have "non-Smithers" drop by and I'd love for all the Shopsmith users to find their way here. If the discussions (assuming someone actually does show up) drift into other Smith areas like troubleshooting , maintenance, or repair issues, that's fine. I would encourage anyone with any creative jigs or special setups to chime in. Don't wait to be asked.

I know there are several good Smith forums on the web, but I figure it never hurts to add more info.
Oh, and by the way, I don't work for Shopsmith, but I have been using them for 50 years. 
I have restored and rebuilt many, both 10er's and Mark 5's. And besides putzing with them, I actually build things with them.
Speaking of putzing, here's a couple of variants. A shorty 510, and a "double header".

So there. It's begun. Now I've just got to figure out what to write about next. -SST


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Nice Setups !!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


they were speciel ….but why not…LOL
well I will look forward to hear more about them
except for some advetising in an american magasin translated to danish in the fifty´s and sixty´s
I had never seen them before I joined L J and I most say there has been some beautyfull
coloured posted after restoring
not that itn wasn´t a nice new electronic , digital ,with flashing light and dinling bells that was posted 
yesterday but I prefer old maschinery with real gearbox´s …...and steamengine ..LOL

so ceep let them coming
take care
Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


While they may be for some people they're not for everyone. I'm not knocking ShopSmith but tend to disagree with everyone having one in their shop. Yes, Ive had one in my shop that I ended up giving away because I didn't have the need for it and was taking up space. I've since be offered 2 more for the taking and turned them down. Which may raise the question why they were no longer wanted. By the way both units that were offered did work and had more attachments than the one I gave away. I guess they are like the Radial Arm Saws, some like them and others don't. Not trying to start a debate here, just a non smither stating that I have no use for one. I have all the tools that shopsmith offers for their attachments so maybe thats why I have no use for one. I know several who have them and like them and have used one my self, so it isn't a question of quality either. Its just that I don't have a use for one.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's starting already.

OK, maybe I didn't explain myself very well about that. Let's try this. If I do a piece showing how I can sharpen hand plane blades, chisels (even lathe chisels) & jointer blades to a mirror sharpness in 5 minutes on a shposmith, and as a bonus, have a lathe, horizontal borer, vertical drill press, etc, etc, in the same space as a benefit of having a Smith in your shop, I'm showing a way to do something that might save you time or give you a good result.

There's really nothing to challenge there. I'm simply showing how to do something that works well on a Smith. If my conclusion, therefore, is that I like one in my shop, all that is is my conclusion, my opinion. Nothing more.

But if every time I write something positive or show a way to do something in the shop that has worked well for me someone comes back and argues that there's a better way that doesn't involve a Shopsmith, all we get is the old separate tool vs Shopsmith thing again. And then the positive "let's learn new stuff" turns into nothing more that an argument. I'm not trying to be controversial, here, I just want to show folks some good stuff about Shopsmiths. If someone draws the same conclusions that I have, so what. If someone else sees the same stuff & draws the opposite conclusion, so what.

I just thought it would be fun to show off some stuff that can be done on my favorite woodworking machine, talk problems, talk possibilities, exchange tips, that kind of stuff. If it turns into a big polarized discussion, it's easy to just crawl back into my hole & hibernate for the winter…it's COLD in Wisconsin.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I'll watch and read your blog, Tom. 
I'm sure there is plenty more to learn about the Smith.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Tom; sounds like you're a real Shopsmith enthusiast! I have no idea what a "Smith" is, other than the few references and pics I've seen on LJ's, but it looks like a really interesting piece of classic machinery. I look forward to your future posts about this.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom. I'm not in the market for a Smith, but I am interested in what you have to show. Who knows, maybe I'll see a need for one in my shop some day.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Seeing's how I'm the one who asked the question that spurred this blog, I will follow it, as I am interested in learning about the shopsmith. Thanks for taking the time to tell me about this interesting tool.

So, please read on and post if you are interested. If you want to argue for no reason, yahoo finance boards are all about that kind of stuff.
R


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Whoa, Hold the phone here a second Tom. I think you might be jumping the gun here a bit, You did say. *I'd like to have "non-Smithers" drop by* Which was what I did. Just because I didn't agree with you, or say that I have no need for or use for a ShopSmith by no means, mean that I was debating separate tool vs. ShopSmith. In fact when I set up shop years ago I weighed that debate with myself before making any tool purchases. In fact the reason I didn't choose the ShopSmith when I made that decision was for one reason and one reason only. I simply didn't want to be dependent on only one motor to operate all my machines. I never said anything bad about ShopSmith or negative about ShopSmith owners. I didn't say you can't do this or that with one. In fact there isn't much a ShopSmith can't do that a seperate tool shop can do. 
In fact there isn't anything you can say about the Badger Land that I don't know or understand. I was born in Beaver Dam and lived in the Badger Land half my life, and its cold here in Sooner country as well. It doesn't mean I'm not willing to discuss either with you. It just means that I don't have a need for either. In fact truth be known I've learned a thing or two from the ShopSmith site in my early years of woodworking. Who knows there might be something that would come up that I might learn to do in my shop. 
So let me pose a question here, I can set up my RAS (radial arm saw) in just a couple of minutes to use as a pin router, so whats involved in setting up the ShopSmith as a pin router? If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


My Smith over head pin router stands alone. But, with the new Power Pro motor, It might take 3 minutes to convert to pin routing. When I get the new Power Pro, you can bet I'll be selling my stand alone unit.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Gene, I assume your setting it up in the drill press position and have a jig with a pin clamped to the table, or is there a place already for the pin?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Always been mildly interested in Shopsmith's, and somethings may transfer to other tools as well. Thanks for posting Tom, I'll be reading too.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom.Would you mind listing some of the forums for the Shopsmith.thanks.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Gregn, I'm glad you're here. I was responding earlier to the "one sided double talk" comment and really just trying (probably not too effectively) to say that I didn't want this forum to end up simply as a place to argue points of view. I love these machines & can't understand how everyone doesn't feel the same, but that's just me. I also know that there a lot of folks who look at the way I see things & just shake their heads. 
I've not been one to make non-productive or argumentative comments to people here. That doesn't mean I'm just stroking them, it just means that if I don't have anything productive or constructive to offer, I just read & move on. 
Anyway, it'll be interesting to see where it goes. I'd like it to be interesting & informative, that's all. -SST


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Here's the ones I'm aware of. There's probably more.

http://www.ssug.org/index.php
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Shopsmith10ERusers/


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tom.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


We, my wife and I, had a Smith before we moved to Fla. The only negative thing I can say about it is I have to keep switching back and forth to use drill press, table saw, band saw, etc. Just too much effort, easier to go from one machine to the next. I will say they have the best strip sander I have ever used and I wished I had kept mine as it was on a power station. I found one on Craiglist but it was sold the morning I inquired about it. I will say that while we had it, itwais a good machine in a small space, just that we have outgrown our need for it.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see some great jigs you have made over the years…maybe to one blog with pictures of all you have made…and then if there are some questions a more detailed blog on the ones people ask about…

I keep getting the SS e-mails for a cross cut sled and I keep thinking I should make one…

Okay…I know I will love this series!!


----------



## jacen68 (Feb 10, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks. I like to take in how people make the object the process, tools they used and how they overcame the challenges of the project. If you ask a 100 woodworkers how to build a box you'll get a 100 answers. That doesn't mean any one of those answers would be wrong. Again its interesting to see what people can do with the tools they have on hand. Tom I'm curious to see how you've used the smith and think so highly of it. I


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Tom, poor guy your getting battered. I think I know where your comming from, but on the
other hand it is hard to have a forum where 97% of the folks have nothing to say because
they've never even seen a shopsmith other than in pictures. The direction I'd like to see your
forum take is what your doing with your smith, how you feel about one power plant running 
all tools, what the customer service experiences you have had with the maufacture, and 
how you work your jigs. There are a lot of areas to cover-Look forward to more on your shop 
smith!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

I am looking forward to what you have to share.

I have had my ShopSmith for 28 years and built anything I wanted on it. The first 18 years were when my shop was in a two car garage with 2 cars in it. It was not until I got an dedicated room for a shop that I even considered buying a dedicated table saw. The only thing I found to be a challenge is cutting a bevel on really long boards.

Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Just thought of a question. I have been thinking about turning some pens for a way to use up some of my nicer scrap pieces. So far, I have not found a way to set up a mandrel on my ShopSmith. Got any insight on how one might do this?


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


*That doesn't mean I'm just stroking them, it just means that if I don't have anything productive or constructive to offer, I just read & move on. 
Anyway, it'll be interesting to see where it goes. I'd like it to be interesting & informative, that's all.*

To me this is exactly right. There are a lot of things I may take issue with on this and/or other forums….but if it comes down to debating the validity of someone else's preference, it is not always necessary to stir the pot. Tom has a lot of knowledge to offer about the Shopsmith….so let him do it in peace.

I don't have a Smith and probably never will….but I love learning about all things tools and woodworking….so bring it on Tom.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I'm curious if the older "smiths' have all of the same functions as the newer ones. Are there any models considered better than others?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I don't have a shopsmith. I have one of those knock-off variants called the Total Shop. I've taken measurements and checked various attachments and, so far, have found it to be exactly the same as the Mark V. In Shopsmith discussions then, I seldom refer to it as a Total Shop. To do so usually only start an argument with someone over the pros and cons of a Shopsmith over a Shopsmith clone.
That being said, I have no need for my Shopsmith. I only got it because the price was right, free. I tried the various tolls on it and found that it is a great machine, for someone in good health. For myself, it just didn't work out. The main tools I used on it were the drill press and the disk sander. Well, the problem came in when I needed the drill press. I kept it set up for the sander since it was used the most. Because of my back problems, the only way I could use the drill press was to wait for my sons to come in from work and set it up for me. Then I needed to do whatever drill press duty I needed done promptly so they could lay the bed back down for me that evening just in case I needed the sander the next day. I could not convert between the two tools by myself.
I have since gotten a dedicated drill press. That solved my problems. I now have a drill press. I moved the Shopsmith under a tall table so that only the motor head is sticking out from under the table with the sanding disk on it. I basically use it as a dedicated disk sander. 
Another point of interest to that train of thought though is that since I got my Rigid belt/spindle sander combo, I seldom touch the disk sander either. The only reason I keep the Shopsmith is that since my shop is rented space, if anything ever happens and I have to move to a smaller work area, I can see the potential need for it.
Eventually, something I'd like to do with mine is to build a tool I seen in a fellow lumberjocks shop. He had a Shopsmith. Where my disk sander is set up he had a buffing wheel. Opposite that he had built a wide version of the sand flea system. 
Now, a while back, after getting the drill press, I seriously considered getting the Shopsmith out of my shop. That's before I thought to set it under the tall table and the large footprint of the tool was justing robbing too much floor area for a tool that I wasn't even getting the full benefit of. I still wanted to be able to keep my 12" disk sander though. The thought was to either trade it for a dedicated 12" or buy a 12" new and sell the Shopsmith for a comparable price. So I went everywhere I could think of and checked out stand alone 12" disk sanders. I found nothing that compares to the tool I already have for a price that I could even hope to get for a Shopsmith clone. None of them had the motor power to plow through 6" thick stock of rocking horses and such that I mainly use the Shopsmith for. None of them had the sturdy table to support the large rocking horses like I use the Shopsmith for. 
So, in the end, I did find at least one tool that my old Shopsmith, er Total Shop, has on it that works so well that I could not replace it with a stand alone design. Besides, I still got it just in case I ever have to move into a small space.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


In the last 60 years Shopsmith has produced at least 1/2 million machines. Many of these older Shopsmiths are now in the hands of a third generation. Unquestionably, Shopsmith has introduced woodworking to a great many people - and still is! I think we can rejoice in that. Like many American manufacturers, Shopsmith suffered substantial loss in sales to the "Asian Invasion" in the past couple of decades, but they are still hanging in there, as thousands of the older machines are still running and can be upgraded.

The major advantage of the Shopsmith has been, and still is, in the small shop using a standard household 15 amp circuit. As such it will outperform and certainly outlast the tools one would purchase at the big boxes.

Just as it would be unfair to criticize a 1953 pickup truck based on the 2011 models, Shopsmiths have gone through a similar technological evolution. The modern Power Pro Shopsmith has the power and speed range to compete with the best stand alone tools. This should turn heads. My 1983 Shopsmith has gone through all the upgrades to Power Pro, including a lift assist for raising the headstock to vertical position.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


8iowa 
sorry I cuoldn´t remember it was your blog I was talking about 
so now we have seen there is a supermodern version Shopsmith
can we get the next installment 
its going to bee fun to see what people had come up with over the years

Dennis


----------



## butsam (Apr 2, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...












I wrote a review of a shopsmith purposed as a dedicated drill press. I still think this is the bes drill press. Since this picture was taken I have removed the metal table and replaced it with a drill press table with a fence, hold downs and insert


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thanks for the great response, guys. I think this could be a fun journey. A number of questions or points have been raised that will be covered in future segments, and I'm looking forward to your input. I'm sure that there are ideas, jigs and procedures that many of you Smithers have come up with that can be spread around here, and info for the "Smith curious" to think about as well. Be patient. I do have to fit this in between segments of my home life, otherwise my wife will have me, along with the Smiths, sleeping in the garage… not a good place in the Wisconsin winters. -SST


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Okay she can have you the the twelv days of Chrismas ….but then are you under L J control….LOL

Dennis


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Gregn,
Right! DP config. 
I'll probably build an auxiliary table, to slide onto the SS table, with a place for the pins. 
As I stated earlier…Probably 3 minutes…..if that.

CharlieL,
Depending on one's goals and desires, the ROI often far exceeds the initial cash outlay. ROI is not always measured in $$s.
I'm quite certain that my 'Smith' will be worth more when/if my heirs sell it than my F350 will be, were it the same vintage. And, the 'Smith' paid for itself in the first year I owned it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


The truck reference was just a little comparison of the relative value, over time, of the machines we buy.

Back up the claim? Heck yeah! At the time I purchased mine, water beds were all the rage. Profit from just the first three I built exceeded the cost of the Shopsmith by a couple hundred dollars. But, my original investment in 1980 was just a hair over $1800.

Over the years, the 'Smith' and I have turned out over a dozen full kitchens of cabinets, a couple "Hoosiers" and numerous other pieces of case work. Now, we just build pistol presentation boxes and toys for the grandkids.

But, I digress. The "Smith" has been a friend with whom I've enjoyed many long hours in the shop. As I said, ROI is not always measured in $$s.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


O.K.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Charliel, it is clear to me that you just do not want to believe in the value of a Shopsmith and will hear no argument that says you might be wrong. Furthermore, I don't believe the purpose here was to tell you that the Shopsmith is as good as or better than any other machine.

It seems to me that the object was to show that no matter what sort of shop you might have, the Shopsmith has features that could improve the capability or efficiency of your shop.

As for paying for it self. Mine has many times over. Now this might not be a fair statement because I have had the same machine for nearly twenty years and it has cost me almost nothing to maintain. In all of this time, the only breakdown that I have had was the on/off switch. Oh Yes, I have had to resharpen a significant number of saw blades but is that bad?

My experience has shown me that I have a reliable, quality machine with which I can do precision woodworking.

Would you care to give some advise as what I could have purchased that would have given me the same return on my investment while at the same time allowing me to work in a small garage shop and at the same time provided me with a table saw, drill press, lathe, sanding station and horizontal boring machine.

I anxiously await your feedback.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Charliel, I just reread this post and thought I would add something about my truck. I bought an F250 in 1993 for about $19000 just just two years after I bought the Shopsmith that I am using now. I paid a little over $2000 for my Mark V setup.

The truck today is worth $450 (and it too has paid for itself many times over) but I guarantee you that I could sell my Shopsmith setup for more than $450.

The ROI on my Shopsmith is certainly better than that on my truck.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting point, the efficiency thing. I think that efficiency can take on many forms. For example, if you're used to using separate tools and don't have the need for the changeover time of a combination tool, you may spend more time going back & forth between tools. I don't mean just the walking between machines, I mean organizational time, or lack thereof. Without the need to changeover, you may actually be less efficient. You may make a few cuts, go to a different machine, drill holes, maybe back for more cuts, go to another machine & sand, joint, bandsaw, etc.

Because I don't have all the separate tools (and by the way, there was a time when I did have & use them, so I do know that side of the coin…lots of separate tool guys haven't actually used a Smith but still somehow think they know all about them) I plan my tasks accordingly, getting all I can done with one tool before converting. It doesn't mean I only end up using each conversion once, but planning a project makes me very efficient.

Another efficiency thing is the mechanical aspect. I have a table saw, bandsaw, jointer, lathe, drill press, horizontal borer, disk sander, shaper, scroll saw, and probably a couple other things run by one power head. When you count the number of motors & drive systems in a separate tool shop, the sheer numbers of motors & moving parts & potential for mechanical issues is much higher.

And yes, I know what you're thinking here, "but Tom, if your motor or drive system dies, all your tools stop working. You've got nothing".

Your right.

But the reality is, if you maintain a Smith, they virtually never break.
It can happen, yes, but if you look at the track record, the longevity, the durability of the machines, the odds are stacked against a mechanical failure. I've used them all my woodworking life (50 plus years, started young) and have never, that's right never had a mechanical problem with a lubed & maintained Smith. If a person was worried, he could keep a backup headstock from a used machine on a shelf. They don't take up much space.

So, as you can see, even efficiency is a somewhat subjective thing.

Charliel, I know I'll never convert you to a Smither. I suspect that there's a stubborn part of me that wants to…a little "hooray for our team" kind of thing. I'm a Green Bay Packer fan, but no matter how much I talk them up, You'll root for the (insert your team here). That's fine…doesn't mean we can't talk football.

We can continue to beat the Shopsmith vs separate tool horse to death, but there's very little point. I'm just going to focus on some of the things that I think are neat, useful, handy, whatever, about having a Smith in the shop. Who knows, maybe you'll see something that you like, or that's useful. Maybe not. Either way, have a great day.-SST


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Of course things don't always go as planned. Under your saw/drill press scenario, I would have done 2 
45 sec - 1 minute changes, so I would have lost 1 1/2 to 2 minutes on my project. In the grand scheme of things, the total project, not something I'd be worrying about.

I'd probably balance that against the fact that the Shopsmith drill press (actually, I'd probably use the horizontal borer with a 15-30 second convert time to/from the table saw) with it's large tilting table with rip fence & miter slot & gauge and infinitely variable speeds even while drilling was designed specifically as a woodworking drill press.(you're probably not familiar with just how useful those assets are in complicated drilling if you don't use a Smith - I know because I've used them & used presses without them)

At any rate, it looks like whatever I (or any other contributor to this blog) says positive about a Smith, you'll look for a downside, and rather than getting into a debate on every point made, which wasn't my purpose here, from this point forward, I'm going to resist the urge to do that and move forward with my discussions on positive subjects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I have never for the life of me understood that there is such a strong like or dislike for the shopsmith (or shopsmith clone in my case). Just like any other tool, no matter the brand, setup, color, or style, I feel there is a place for it somewhere to someone. I have seen even the crappiest tools (in my opinion) that were the tools of choice to certain people. I feel if that is what they like and enjoy, then more power to them.
Back to the shopsmith. As I said before, I have something called a Total Shop. It is basically an exact copy of a Shopsmith Mark V. It is a great tool for what it was designed to do, nothing more, nothing less. At the present time I really have no use for it. I prefer stand alone tools. I have a 40×50 shop, which means I have the room for the stand alone tools, so that works for me. I have the Total Shop backed up under a tall table and am basincally using it as a stand alone 12" disk sander until and if I need it for anything more.
Why do I keep this tool? I keep it because, even though I don't need it at this time with my huge shop, I may one day. My shop is rented. There is a distinct possiblilty that I will lose my shop one day for financial reasons. The last couple of years have been rough as a cob. What if I wind up doing my woodwork in a two car garage somewhere? If that happens, then I can see where this presently un-needed tool can become invaluable in a heartbeat. 
Besides all that though, I have to agree with someone, I can't remember which of you said it, that the motors on these things are strong and well made. Mine is, and mine isn't even a true Shopsmith. It just seems that, I guess, that since they were made to run multiple tools, the manufactorers put the extra effort into making sure they had good motors. I thought about at one time getting as stand alone disk sander and losing the Total Shop since the disk sander was the only attachment I was making use of. The tools isn't in my way because os how I've got it set up now. I just thought someone else could make better use of it than I. I quickly scratched that idea when I realized that every disk sander I tested and inquired about cost way too much and wouldn't even come close to giving me the power my Total Shop does without bogging down. In my opinion, if I were to buy one of these and constantly bog it down, the motor wouldn't exactly be trusted to last very long. 
My last point before I shut my long winded @$$ up is about why I say the motor on mine is an excellent motor. I got this tool for free because a man hadn't done anything with it for years. I wasn't looking for one. He just heard I liked old tools and contacted me. So I went and picked it up. It was covered in what I swear looked like fifty years of sitting outside, caked on, rust. It sat in my shop for six months while I decided what in the world to do with it. So one day I deciced to clean it up. The entire three day I spent knocking rust off of it I was wondering if the thing was even going to come on. I was scared to turn it on first because I didn't want to sling rust all over my shop. Seriously, it was that bad. Cleaned it up, plugged it up, hit the button. It purred like a kitten. It would't change speeds. I took it apart and oiled everything I could see that looked like it could use some oil. I put it back together. Then the speed selector worked great and the overall tool has taken everything I have thrown at it ever since. Now, some may disagree, but I think that story is a testament to the quality of it. 
The kicker is that I've been told that this Total Shop is an inferior product to the ShopSmith. If that is true, then yes, if someone likes them and has a limited space… Oh hell, just if someone likes them, then yes, they are worth the money.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys for all the great comments. I'm pretty sure all the thread is wound off this spool. In moving forward, I'm going to resist the urge to defend the why's & wherefores of what I like & what I do and focus on my original idea of showing some of the good stuff about the Smith & why I'm so passionate about it. In doing that, I'll encourage anyone with ideas, heretofore unheard of uses, maintenance questions, pics, etc, to participate. I know there are guys out there, who can add tons of info to this forum.

In case I don't start a new blog before my wife needs help for Christmas, here's wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, (sorry if I misspelled that, there were several spellings on the web & I'm not Jewish, so I have no clue) -SST


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Go for it, Tom!!!! 
I'm all ears (eyes?).


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


William, I don't believe you should accept the statement that your Total Shop is an inferior tool to the Shopsmith. As long as the tool is not in need of parts or service that you can not provide, you have a tool that is probably as good as any Shopsmith. The real value that I see in my Mark V is that while it is a quality machine, Shopsmith is there with whatever I might need.

I have had mine for years and I no longer need them to answer questions but for those that do, they operate a fantastic Customer Service operation. They always have time to help and if the experise is not right there on the phone they will get you the help you need.

This is what I find to be lacking with most other manufacturers.

Like the Shopsmith equipment, if you want to keep the Total Shop operating, keep it clean and lubricated. This is especially true of the motor. If it is allowed to get dirty, it will likely get hot. Heat is a deadly enemy to any motor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Dusty2. I agree with what you're saying 110%. I don't see the inferiority at all. It is a great machine. Like I said, I presently just use it for a 12" disk sander. I sand the outside edges of animals for rocking toys. The auxilary table is perfectly at a true 90 degrees. I lay it up there and It sands smooth animals that are up to 8" effortlessly. I tried several stand alone 12" disk sanders, even a very expensive one a guy I know has (won't mention brand to keep from starting anything). As soon as I got to a point where over about four to five inches were in contact with the disk at once with any kind of pressure, the motor bogged down. The Total Shop doesn't do that. The only thing you get if you push too hard is it will get the wood so hot it'll smoke, and of course leave some mighty ugly burning that is hell to get off after that.
As for the inferiority, when I got those statements, it was actully over a specific problem. In my previous post, I mentioned the condition of this tool when I got it. Well, I wanted to check out all the attachments just to make sure how they worked. The problem was that the lathe spur drive and the table saw arbor was rusted into not much more than dist that I was afraid to use for safety reasons and I couldn't find no info anywhere about replacement parts for this tool. 
I finally had a bright idea one day. I measured the shaft where these attachments go and then did some research and found out the markV had the same size shaft. Then I went on with further research and realized the notches that are on the shaft are the same. So, after checking into things, all MarkV attachments work on this machine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Shopsmithtom. You mention maybe a post on maintenance though. I do have a request on that one. Since externally my Total Shop is exactly a copy of a MarkV, I'm pretty sure that the internal isn't going to prove to be much different of a matter. 
That being said, I have gone into the headstock case of mine several time to oil pretty much everything that looks like it may be needed. However, I'd love to have more info on headstock and motor maintenance. What is needed and how often? Are there any special techniques to getting to certain things that need attention? Do bearings need removed and greased or are they sealed? I think you get the idea. Ultimately, I'd like to know in the end how to refurbish that headstock if needed since I've decided to keep the tool. 
I've read in other places around the net about maintenance procedures for the MarkV. I think a lot more info could be had though in the Lumberjocks forum simply because we have more of a give and take, conversation style, rather than the article format, read it or not, that I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I plan to work that kind of stuff in. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


The problem that you are going to run into, William, is the number of users that paticipate on this forum and have hands-on experience with a Total Shop.

You are planning an investment into a Total Shop Maintenance Program and you really don't want to make those decisions based on nothing more than a couple people's opinions.

In the long haul, your biggest potential problem will be the availability of maintenance parts. If you have the parts, your machine will be usable for as long as you need it to be. Oil it and oil it again. You can't do it to much. Just wipe up/out what gets slung all over the shop and the inside of the power head.

Good luck. Make sawdust safely.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


No, Dusty2, I don't want to go whole hog into a maintenance "program" with this tool. I don't use it nearly enough for that. I wouldn however like to know the ends and outs of it in case there is a problem, I at least have a little knowledge to fall back on to try and fix it. I done mechanic work most of my life. With a little knowledge, if something goes haywire, it wouldn't bother me to tear it apart and put it back together in an attempt to repair it. 
I definately will not be putting much cash though into a restore or anything like that. As stated before, I don't use it enough for that. Before I spend any serious dough on this particular machine, my son hauls loads to the scrap yard sometimes for extra money. I'll let him have it. 
As for parts availability, that is just another factor I'd like to find out. From what I've been told, parts from a MarkV should fit it. If not, then you are correct again. The machine isn't worth a long drawn out search for obsolete parts. 
As a general note, while I see great potential for this blog series, I also see the great potetial for it to turn into a pissing contest. I've seen it before. This argument has been around since the first Shopsmith rolled off the assembly line I think and it's just as bad as the age old Ford vs. Chevy argument. You'll find certain people who'll fall into one camp or the other no matter what the discussion is. The same basic argument principle applies to scrollers when talking about saw preferences. Some like Excaliber, some Dewalt, some RBI, I like Delta. I try not to get caught up in these kind of arguments though. We are all free to use the tools we choose to use. To compare this concept of thinking, I will compare it to the scroll saw debate I referred to. Several times I've been intentionally insulted for my saw of choice, a Delta. I ignore it, but I've had several preach, with great fury, all the downsides of my saw without even considering it may actually have some upsides as well. I've been told how inferior it is as well. If I got caught up in all that I'm afraid it may take away from what I do enjoy when the day is over, working with wood, with any tool.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


when is the next blog coming 
still waiting with the coffemaschine ready to brew fresh coffee 

take care
Dennis


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping next week. Time has just gotten away from me. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## beshia (Mar 18, 2013)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Hello,
My SS makes a grinding sound, speed dial is hard to turn (does not turn freely/easily), headblock does not slide on way tube at all. The machine has been sitting in my garage for over 12 years. Can you experts out there please advise how to go about reviving this machine to working condition. I would like to get into woodworking.

Thanks!


----------



## jjbuzard (Oct 30, 2012)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Tom, are you still out there I see there haven't been any comments in a while. My question is how long are your bench and way tubes?


----------



## RBClark (Feb 9, 2020)

SST said:


> *Now that I have your attention...let's talk*
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for a long while now…waiting til I had the time, and the time never seems to materialize, so I figure I'll just make the time & get started.
> 
> ...


Hello First post on what looks like a resting blog.

I have 2 shopsmiths one I have had for 40 years and the other I inherited from My father that is as old as that.

I made one into a shorty, well I thought I was the only one to do that until I saw this post.

I think I have all of the smalls for SM and enjoy woodworking.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

*(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*

I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,

Here goes. I've been going through in my head exactly how I should approach this, and since it's been an ever-changing thing, I'm going to keep the format somewhat free flowing & just let it evolve as it will.

I'm approaching this not with the purpose of trying to convince separate tool guys to get rid of their stuff & go Shopsmith, but rather to show those with Shopsmiths some ideas they may not have thought of, and show any separate toolies, who might tune in why also having a Smith in the shop may make sense.

Almost all of us could use another power tool, right? To my way of thinking, It might as well be a Shopsmith.

Now, I'm not advocating you go out & spend up for a new machine. (you certainly can if you want to) I couldn't afford to do that. My newest machine is 25 years old (a 510). I just paid $300 for it & it came with a bandsaw & about $300 worth of high end lathe tools. Probably my best find so far, but I've paid anywhere from $75 -200 for older Mark 5's. My point is; you don't have to spend thousands, or even many hundreds. They're out there. (I hope to get to tips on buying a used machine in the future.)

Sorry, rambling, again. A Mk 5 or 10er takes up a space roughly 72" x 24" in the shop, so it can easily sit in a corner as an extra tool, and I'm going to ask that you remember that as I mention a tool or reason for it to sit in the corner of your shop, keep in the back of your mind the fact that beyond a particular thing I mention, there's at least a half dozen other purposes it can fill out of that same space. Just consider it bonus stuff. (The stuff of future blogs)

Okay, Here's the first one. I'm not going in the order of what I think is important, just in the order of what I think of first, or maybe of what I just used it for. I'll start out with the dedicated dado saw. 









This is a pic of one of my 10er's that I keep set up with a stacked dado blade set in it. (and yes, I know the blade slot is too big, I used this table insert for the picture because the zero clearance one I used for the project was tossed out…time to make a new one) This particular set up is to make box joints. It's set at 3/8" width. The neat thing about a Smith is that you can get as many blade arbors as you want. I have a second arbor with another dado set at 3/4" for other dado/shelf work. It takes about one minute to swap. No re-stacking the blades or messing with widths.

Here's a couple of pics of the box joint jig.

































Here's my first try at a box using box joints. (seemed like the right joint to use) The dado was also used to cut rabbets in the bottom of the box. The lid edges were done with an overhead shaper…Shopsmith, but more on that some other time. Remember what I said about the bonus stuff from the tool in the corner.

I suppose a question might come up as to just how often one would use a dado set up, so why have a dedicated one? I actually didn't start out with the idea of having it this way. I set it up for a project and, since I have 4 active Smiths in my shop, I left it that way upon its completion. What I found was that I used it fairly often, so I made up another arbor/blade set in the other size I'd used, and find that it saves me time & effort to keep it that way.

Well, that's it for the first reason. Not very exciting by itself, but I hope you'll find it to be useful. I hope that as I do more of these, and you take the info collectively, you'll see why I feel the way I do. Looking at just the one use, or each individual chapter of this blog, might not be very convincing. Hopefully, you'll be patient with me & let this unfold. I was truly delighted with the response to the introduction. 
I hope you stay. -SST
.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


From one Shopsmth owner to another,hello Tom.I have a 510,ser.#53 which i bought new.I am always interested in pictures of other Shopsmiths and how they are used and modified.I dont use mine as a table saw as i have a 10 inch contractors saw that i have had for many years.Time for a new saw but thats another story for another time.Nice to see you posting and will check back soon to say hi.By the way.when i bought mine,Shopsmith had a factory demo show here in my town,and the factory guys did some very cool things with thier 510.Maybe a blog apart from lj would be in order.just a thought.thanks again Tom.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Good post Tom. I have had my MarkV since 1982 (bought new). A couple years back I got a cabinet table saw. Up until a couple weeks ago if you would have asked me, I would have said I was using it as a dedicated extra tool - that being a disc sander.

BUT, I then had a bearing freeze up. I have ordered parts and they are on their way. In the meantime, I have come to realize that I am still using mine as a versatile tool. The only thing I am not using is the table saw feature.

When time comes to use a dado setup, I could easily find myself going back to the Shopsmith because it is so easy to set the stack up on the arbor. Once set up, I can put it aside until I need it again.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

I have all the stand alone tools anyone could ever want including a shaper and a dual drum sander so OK I've got a well stocked shop with very good quality tools, but I still find myself using my SS 10ER (1950) on almost every project. I agree entirely with what you are trying to say here which (I think) is if you're going to spend money on something to take up that extra space, why not put five (or more) tools there instead of one. 
On every project I find some small (or maybe large) operation that the SS can do better than my stand alone tools. If I didn't have the 10ER, I'd get it done just fine without, but I do so I use it because I can.

I could go on but here's an example. This is a shop made copy lathe attachment that came with my $50 purchase. The way tube mounting of the lathe rest makes it a natural for this kind of setup. I can't do this on my Delta lathe.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Quite often I have left the dado set up in my RAS for cutting my dado's. To keep from changing over the table saw for cutting dado's. Having only one dado set means changing sizes will always be a issue, although having another machine dedicated to dado's is a big plus in its self.

Since our last discussion on your last blog and stating I had no use for a ShopSmith, and having given one away things have changed a bit. My brother in law offered me his fathers Mark V for free. He said it was like new and about 35 years old. We just have to figure out shipping from Colorado to Oklahoma.

So I've decided *when it gets here*, I will accept your friendly challenge and see why Why everyone needs at least one ShopSmith in the shop. As a separate toolie you've already sold me on the extra power source idea. The dedicated dado set up machine is another plus. Keep ramblin Tom, will be interesting to see the advantages and disadvantages to having a ShopSmith in the shop.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Shipwright, when I do turning, (did my first bowl recently, got a Nova midi chuck & spindle adapter from Amazon.com…much cheaper than the ones on ebay) I use my other 10er because the sheer weight of it makes it so stable. That little setup you showed looks really neat. I couldn't see if you had a speedchanger on the 10er, but if not, I highly recommend getting one. Very handy when using the lathe.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


You can't see it Tom but it's there. The whole machine is here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38909


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Good blog Tom, I know I hate typing too!!!

Also nice work with the box joints…It does seem like the right joint>


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Okay…let me get this clear--you think everyone needs a shopsmith? you must be a crazy old hoot!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAAAA….just couldnt resist…great BLOG SERIES…I am stoked that I will learn so many ideas on how to use my shopsmith…professional lessons…maybe you can add a blog about upcoming blogs…like a table of contents…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Ok ! All you Shopsmithers, Let me ramble on about my Shopsmith experiences. I was starting the 7th grade in the early 50s. I was in Monroe, La. My shop teacher was John Pennington. I had Mr. Pennington's shop class in 7th., 8th. & part of the 9th. I also lived across the road from him. Let me say that if you want to know how he relates to my woodworking I have his picture along with my dad's hanging in my shop. I talked with him in the mid 90s and found out I was in his 1st. class out of LSU. Shopsmith was just coming out with the Mark V and filled a room with machines for the industrial arts seniors and let them have at it. Needless to say he was impressed. In his 1st. class I was convinced that a Shopsmith was better than sliced bread. I made my way to the local Montgomery Ward and drooled every Saturday. I got my own SS in the mid 60s. It was a old greenie. Rebuilt it 2 times. Finally sold it and bought a TotalShop. bad move McGoo! Used this unshopsmith for several years. Retired and got a bonus. Bought a new 520 and all the trimmings. Jointer, bandsaw, belt sander, strip sander, speed increaser, speed reducer, lathe rest, tenon system etc. etc. Had a Magna jigsaw. It's a great machine. At that time my shop consisted of a Delta RAS & the Shopsmith 520 along with some portable power tools. Then I really got deep into woodworking and went to work at a woodworking store. Armed with an employee discount and funds I bought my shop. I'll make pictures and give you a major machine list sometime down the road. I now have stand alone machines & every portable power tool known to man. My 520 is now my vertical & horizontal drill press. It's the greatest woodworking drill press on earth. You have a fence, "T" miter gauge slots that let you attach all kinds of jigs. My SS is also my back-up and special use tool. You can rig a SS to do things nothing else will do. I also have a SS clone that has been cut down & turned into a disk & belt sander.

You're right! EVERYBODY need one Shopsmith in their shop. Can't Imagine being without mine.

Pop


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Great story, Pop. Thanks for the input. -SST


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


I know I asked you " when do you come up with a new blog about the Shopsmith
and then it totely blew over my head ….LOL
but better late than never …right

thank´s for taking the time to do them 
its a pleassure to read and learn a little about the old maschinery
even thow I doubt we cuold find one in Denmark or europe 
ceep let them come

Dennis


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Tom:

There are some unique aspects of the Shopsmith that are not covered, or covered very well, with stand alone tools.

I'll start in drill press mode. There aren't any other drill presses on the market that are as useful and versatile. But when you put the Shopsmith in horizontal drilling mode, it becomes the indispensable tool that just isn't offered anywhere else.

I'll grant you that there are many fine lathes on the market, many arguably better than a Shopsmith. However it is easy to drop more than three grand for a good full size lathe. If your need for a lathe is too infrequent to justify such cost, the Shopsmith as a lathe looks pretty good. In fact, if you add Shopsmith's 35 lb universal tool rest, it gets even harder to become interested in a dedicated lathe.

There are a lot of Shopsmiths virtually set up as a permanent sanding station with the 6" x 48" belt sander and the 12" disk sander. This is a lot of sanding power, and with variable speed it beats any of the stand alone units. I can't leave this thought without mentioning shopsmith's 12" conical sanding disk. Shopsmith didn't invent this accessory, but they are alone in providing it. The conical disk sands on a vertical line upward from the axis of rotation rather than along the whole surface as on a flat disk. This sanding line can be used to smoothly "joint" wood with burl or a lot of figure without any tear out. Likewise, it can joint plywood. With a purchased, or shop made jig, it can even be used to sharpen planer and jointer knives, which in itself is enough to pay for this disk many times over.

It's been said that the Shopsmith is a "weak" saw so many times that almost everyone believes it. I guess I'm like the bumble bee who didn't know that he wasn't supposed to be able to fly, as in the past 25 years I've done every type of sawing on my Shopsmith , including breaking down dozens of 4×8 sheets. True, at 1 1/8 HP it is underpowered, as are a lot of other saws that are designed to operate on the standard household 15 amp circuit. However, with a 7 to 1 speed range, the blade speed can be cranked down to around 2500 rpm, gaining torque, and making it possible to do heavy ripping. Lowering blade speed can also eliminate burning on sensitive woods.

Finally, saving the best for last, Shopsmith now offers a headstock powered with a computer controlled digital variable reluctance motor (DVR). With a speed range of 40 to 1, and torque sensing ability, The Shopsmith is now comparable to cabinet saws in terms of power, and has speeds necessary for routing and shaping. To their credit, Shopsmith offers DIY upgrade kits that make it possible to install this DVR power plant in existing headstocks. Thus, Shopsmiths made over 50 years ago can be fully upgraded.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


8iowa
Well, you've about summed it up. If I never wrote another thing, there would be no information deficit. (but I probably won't shut up…just can't)

Thanks for re-stating what any long time Shopsmither understands. I agree with all but one point. I have never found the machine to be under powered in the saw or other mode. (The Mark 5, that is. The 10er, especially with the speedchanger on it it a little weak in some modes).

I've ripped all that I needed to without any problem, and lots of stuff on a greenie with the 3/4hp motor. (that actually tests out at about 1hp) I'm going to try to hit on these same things as I go along, not that we need to know stuff, but to show some of the other guys examples of why we love the usefulness of the Smith.
Since I don't have the new headstock, I'll gladly bow to you or any of the others who do for details. -SST


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Now that I and everyone else has sang Shopsmith's praises. let's talk about it's shortcomings. The basic tool in the form of the 520 has solved most problems. The old fence had to be rule checked on both ends for set-up. The darn thing would never square up. The 520 fence cured that. The speed reducer great, the speed increaser NOT. The stand-alone tools I have owned are: The strip sander - one of the best tools SS has ever came up with. I haven't seen any other with the rear idler roller shift to the front feature. The 6 X 48 in. belt sander is an ok machine. The bandsaw a good light duty saw. The jointer - bad design. The fence is attached to the bed at the feed end. I had a aux. fence on mine and had to use clamps to keep the out feed end of the fence down when using fetherboards. Now I get to the 2 machines you couldn't run fast enough to give me. The scrollsaw cost a fortune. It gives you nothing that another companys saw gives you for less. Look at the new Delta or DeWalt machines along with their mother the Excabler and compair. The old Magna jigsaw runs circles around it. SS should never stopped making it. Last I'm going to give their surface plane heck. SS wants close to $1000 bucks for it. And that's without a motor. DeWalt has a fine 3 blade semi-portable machine for 500 or600 dollars. If you're going to spend a thousand go for a 3 hp. 15 inch machine. I love my SS and I wouldn't be without it, but the machines do have their faults. Just thought I'de point out a few in case we were moving into Shopsmith worship.

One final thing. Nobody but Shopsmith has yet to put a complete woodworking shop in a 2 X 6 ft. area.

Pop


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Pop
You make a good point that I sometimes forget about: That everything Shopsmith does is not wonderful. While I don't have everything they have produced, (in fact, most of my stuff is older stuff…don't have any of the newer specialty stuff) it seems they're as guilty as anyone of trying to cash in on their captive customers.

That said, I think that the bulk of their stuff is well built & well engineered.

I'm not a production woodworker, but rather, I'm a serious hobbyist & home do-it-yourselfer and literally grew up with the machine, so maybe I'm just used to the quirks & flaws. For example, I think the jointer works fine, but have nothing to compare it to. I learned on an old 10er, so I'm used to checking my rip fence measurements…just a habit. Even though I did have a shop of separate tools for a while, I know that I'm probably not objective because I never had the real high end or big stuff; More like Craftsman home-shop grade.

Anyway, I hope this just continues to be good, positive (sometimes fun, sometimes informative) forum, and if I ever start to worship…hit me upside the head with a 12" sanding disk. -SST


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Pop:

You are certainly correct about the shortcomings of the Shopsmith jointer. It's basic design goes back fifty years when a lot of jointers of this size (4 inches) were made with rear locking fences. Newer jointers lock in the middle and this is a superior design. Shopsmith has added a couple of upgrades to the jointer, a dust chute on the bottom that works fairly well, and a unique featherboard guard which really enhances safety and edge jointing. I'm hoping that Shopsmith can someday redesign the jointer, giving it a center mounted fence, and a wider surface, like 5 or 6 inches. In a market dominated with Asian tools this is probably not possible at this time.

The Dewalt planer certainly has a big advantage over the Shopsmith planer when it comes to price. However, once you get past the price difference the Dewalt planer also has it's shortcomings. Perhaps it's biggest disadvantage is the fact that it is powered by a universal electric motor, as are all benchtop planers in this class. They all have noise levels higher than 90 dBA. When subjected to levels this high not all hearing protectors are adequate, and sadly, many woodworkers who saved a few hundered bucks on the initial cost of this planer, will spend a lot of dollars later on hearing aids. Benchtop planers also have knives that cannot be sharpened, and only one or two feed rates. The efficiency of universal motors is significantly less than AC induction motors. Therefore the bench top planer cannot provide the power of a planer with an induction motor, which will also have a lower noise level.

The Shopsmith Pro Planer is "over engineered" to the point where it now costs $1600. Perhaps one of the biggest cost problems is the separate DC feed motor. This does give an infinitely adjustable feed rate from about 7 to 20 feet per minute, and allows all of the motor's power (AC induction motor) to be directed.to the cutters. Thus this is a great "fine finish" planer. It has 28 inches of infeed and outfeed on one continuous table and there is virtually no snipe. Regretfully, Shopsmith's customer service told me that they were not manufacturing these planers at the present time because they can't get parts. Likely, they can't afford to make it in today's bench top planer dominated market.

I have a Shopsmith scroll saw, and I probably know a lot less about scroll saws than you do. Shopsmith's scroll saw however is big, with a 20" capacity, and has the quick tensioning and rapid blade clamping feature. I can say that it is vastly superior to an older single speed Hegner scroll saw that I used to own.

I don't wish to give the impression of "Shopsmith worship". I may very well someday have a larger jointer and a 3 or 5 HP 15" planer, especially at my "Workshop in the Woods" where I have more space. I think the main draw of the Shiopsmith and it's special purpose tools is the fact that this is a system engineered to fit into and work in a very small space.


----------



## RBClark (Feb 9, 2020)

SST said:


> *(actually reason #1) The dedicated extra tool*
> 
> I thought it would be easy to find the time to knock out a blog piece every now & then, but I was mistaken. Maybe if I were a faster typist…then again, maybe not. Life (in this case, the holidays & re-building a couple of Shopsmiths…that's sort of a holiday for me, too) just got in the way. But,
> 
> ...


Thank everyone. Is anybody reading this any more?

I have 3 shopsmiths and about every small addition conceivable.
Bandsaw X2
Jointer X 2
Sander. 1" Belt

Bye for Now


----------

